# Another in a long list



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Shooting suggestions?: http://youtu.be/5bpit1YxSy4before you watch I would love to state that my bow hand is loose and my statement about the sight pin adjustment is wrong, my brain was backward. With that said please help. I've been shooting about 2 weeks and I want to be really good at this. The bow was tuned at the pro shop and makes a perfect bullet hole with me shooting.


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Is anyone having terrible loading the YouTube video?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep, got that the video was "private." I think there is a setting you need to change.

Arne


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Problem fixed


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

I think. I keep get a error 400 when I try to watch it to make sure y'all can.


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

I think I see myself leaning back a little. Just a mental now.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I can see it now. Here is what I think. You are a little long on your draw length. Look at your release arm from elbow to release finger. See how your elbow is lower than your hand AND how your wrist is the highest part of the whole thing? Also, your index finger knuckle is well behind your ear and you have some "lean back" in your posture. I hesitate to suggest how long you are from just this video but at least an inch. Really need to see a behind and high (looking down) shot for full alignment.

Your release is too long as you are reaching out for the trigger. The trigger should really be in the second joint of your finger and not out on the tip of the finger. Bow hand is too deep in the grip and bow arm is bent a lot (bow arm should be straight but not locked).

I think that will get you started.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ok this is what i see,,, dl looks LONG your leaning back, and your T is way off... release arm bent, you have a different grip almost each time.you have too much hand in the bow thats why you wear the arm guard...you need a new grip. i cant see the release aid the vid. is to far back for the close up we need.. but it did look like you were useing the tip of the finger...im not 100% on that... shooting a level target is nice...it helps a lot.. you drop the bow just a little to quick...cant see how tight the bow sling is ... should be loose when at full draw so you dont tourque the bow... how far was the shots?? im sure others will chime in ...............where is that range at ??????


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

lolo mo e bow beat me to the post lololo but hes 100%


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

LOL Mike!! Great minds? Or just lucky?


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

It was 50 yards at hisle park in Lexington ky. I was just busting and found it on the Internet. I'm kinda jelious of the place. It's free and has 10-60 yard targets.


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Visiting*


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

No I don't always wear the same clothes all this has happened today and just now. I've adjusted me stance for these.


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Do I need to pull my string arm back more like flex my back? I'm trying to make that as straight of a line as possible right?


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

New grip as in NEW GRIP or as in a new way of holding the bow?


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

I kind of like the way it feels in my hands so I was just wondering.


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

omg .. NEVER PULL A BOW WITHOUT A ARROW IN IT.....NEVER:faint::boom::Cry:


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

I took 7 rounds of 12 ends this morning working on your suggestions.


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

It's 20,30 and 40 yards in that order. I don't know if I just need more practice to get better groups at longer distances or ...


----------



## noperative (Aug 6, 2014)

I am new to archery and you should take what I say to you with a grain of salt. I have been studying everything I can for a couple of weeks now and from what I can see from the video is your draw length does look a bit too long as moe suggested nearly and inch if not a little more. I also noticed that you were changing your grip through out the process. Need to find a grip and anchor you are comfortable with and keep it. Any variations in anchor as I have been able to see through my own experiences open my shot groupings up to about 6 to 8 inches at 20 yards. If you are shooting at this will be magnified the further out you are shooting as the pictures you posted suggest. Just my 2 cents but listen to the pros. I think moe is spot on.


----------

